# List and find your favorite ED dealer here



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

CarSwami said:


> Can you clarify if you are referring to the BMW dealer in Silver Spring, Maryland or is it a different dealer? If it is the Maryland dealership, can you share the name of your CA? Thanks.


You are correct CarSwami, the dealership in Silver Spring, Maryland. I worked with two CAs during the ED ordering process: Initially Steven Mueller (no longer at BMW of Silver Spring) and then Jacob Raykhel.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Having trouble placing 2017 440i convertible ED order.

Jorn Esser has left the business so I have to find a new Client Advisor to work with for European Delivery. I sent a few e-mails to the "usual suspects" that are frequently mentioned here. Now, I am getting back quotes of $1,500, $1,750, and $2,000 over ED invoice. These quotes came from dealers out of state (out of Maryland). Is this the "new normal"? What happened to the good old days of $500-$700 over ED invoice?


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

Stevarino said:


> Having trouble placing 2017 440i convertible ED order.
> 
> Jorn Esser has left the business so I have to find a new Client Advisor to work with for European Delivery. I sent a few e-mails to the "usual suspects" that are frequently mentioned here. Now, I am getting back quotes of $1,500, $1,750, and $2,000 over ED invoice. These quotes came from dealers out of state (out of Maryland). Is this the "new normal"? What happened to the good old days of $500-$700 over ED invoice?


AFAIK you are trying to order a car before BMWNA will accept orders, so obviously you get that kind of response.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

OK, I know I won't be able to place an actual order for a 2017 for a few more days, but I was just asking for the usual, generic, "X" number of dollars over ED invoice kind of feedback. You know, what is the dealership ED pricing POLICY.

I have been out of the ED market since 2011 and it seems things have changed a little.

I'll keep shopping knowing what used to take an hour with Jorn Esser is going to take more research and time.

Glad I started early.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Stevarino said:


> OK, I know I won't be able to place an actual order for a 2017 for a few more days, but I was just asking for the usual, generic, "X" number of dollars over ED invoice kind of feedback. You know, what is the dealership ED pricing POLICY.
> 
> I have been out of the ED market since 2011 and it seems things have changed a little.
> 
> ...


Think about it; you're asking for a quote and they throw out a number. If you bite, they're happy! Try proposing _*your*_ price and let them know that this isn't your first ED and wont' need a lot of hand holding... or be a pest


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

DBU said:


> AFAIK you are trying to order a car before BMWNA will accept orders, so obviously you get that kind of response.


I have seen threads where deals have been put together before the dealership new what the price was going to be.

The deal included a stated amount over ED invoice.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

double post


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

Stevarino are you planning on a performance center delivery?

Jim Mannheimer BMW of Salem Oregon [email protected]

Is now doing $1000 to $1200 over ED invoice depending on model. That's up from $700 over invoice when I did it in 2009.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Delete


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

On second thought, I think I will wait until the 2017 ordering information comes out and then start the process. 

That should be this week or next I would think.

Anyway, thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## ssmtsx (Apr 29, 2014)

Stevarino said:


> On second thought, I think I will wait until the 2017 ordering information comes out and then start the process.
> 
> That should be this week or next I would think.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the advice guys.


Id give James Duerbeck a call at bmw of fairfax...he's been great with helping me on a PCD. He also specializes in ED.


----------

